# Training Videos Request



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys, trying to find a few videos that were shown at most academies. The Trooper Mark Coates is the first one I cannot seem to find. Only bits and pieces of it. Next is the Dinkheller (sp?) Traffic stop. Also curious if there were others that are good for training purposes. I searched youtube and blutube as well. If you have direct links just PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I've found most on YouTube, with the exception of the Trooper Coates video.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

http://masscops.com/threads/1980-norco-bank-robbery.106864/


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Hush said:


> I've found most on YouTube, with the exception of the Trooper Coates video.


You have to purchase that, it's not available online. I just hope that it's his family that is getting the proceeds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent thank you. I figured as much about Coates as well. I agree proceeds should go to his family.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I may have the Dinkheller one (I have to check), but I also have the video of TX DPS Trooper Vetter's murder. I'll get them to you later on tonight.


Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Frank


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Frank, if you don't mind, I could use those for my FTO program. PM incoming.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Searchable on Youtube, but please move if this shouldnt be public
Deputy Dinkheller




Trooper Vetter




Trooper Coates (not full video)




After watching those, you need some where the good guys win. NOT always necessarially due to good tactics, but sheer luck!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

And a reminder that bullets aren't the only killer. 
Ammonia Tanker Leak


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sergeant Brandon Paudert and Officer Bill Evans in West Memphis, Arkansas were shot and killed during a traffic stop on May 20, 2010. Police identified two suspects - Jerry R. Kane Jr. and his son Joseph T. Kane. The two were later identified as members of the Sovereign citizen movement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks hush. Found some of those earlier. Looks like I'll have to stop by academy for Coates video.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

You can buy the Trooper Coates video here it looks like
http://store.lineofduty.com/index.php/v01p04.html

also how did they allow the old guy to drive off (for a little bit) in the Trooper Vetter video?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

visible25 said:


> You can buy the Trooper Coates video here it looks like
> http://store.lineofduty.com/index.php/v01p04.html
> 
> also how did they allow the old guy to drive off (for a little bit) in the Trooper Vetter video?


Because the OIC was a female sergeant who didn't take the appropriate action, and the other officers followed her lead. They should have asked him once to drop the gun, then dropped him and rescued their brother. Though, they may not have known he was mortally wounded, taking his last breaths, while they were dicking around playing nice with the cop killer.


----------



## Glockguy17 (Apr 24, 2007)

It almost looked like he moved to let them get the Trooper out but I agree. I think as soon as he started to get in the car and move its go time.

How about the first trooper/officer on scene pulling right up to the scene and walking nonchalantly up to the bad guy. I hate monday-morning quarter backing but its how we learn.


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple more where the good guys (luckily) win....
The 3rd one is my favorite!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice videos. The Nevada one seems like he's driving so slow??


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw this today for the first time. All I can say is holy FU*KKKK!!! High definition no edits. This is nuts. Have yet to see a video with HD and this close to a scene.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

LGriffin said:


>


Stealing that one.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ha nice!!!


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep your distance, request additional. Tough to watch.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

And this...


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Great motivational speech!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I really don't think anything produced by Hollywood should be put forth as a serious training video. There's some humorous clips I like to show rookies, but when talking about deadly force, Hollywood has zero credibility.


----------

